# Studio Shoot Sunday



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

This Sunday we had a little half day photoshoot where we had a few hours to get some pics done of Chas & myself's cars. (time goes fast, when there's so much to set up)

Unfortunately Ian (the photographer) had to head home early because of a bad injury that was playing up.... and i felt bad keeping him back so long just to get photos done. Luckily he'd done the hard work setting up the lighting, so it was easier for me to get stuck in and shoot my car, and he'd already done Chas's car so it'll come up looking perfect.

I'm a photo-n00b, never done any studio work, and forgot my wide angle lens at home, so had to make do with slightly less pimping angles than i'd normally go for.
nonetheless... here's some of my better pics from Sunday.


















































































did some interior shots too, but i didn't really get enough time to get it all set up with lighting but the result isnt too bad.























































@Chas, i'll be getting Ian's photos of you're car soon, so i'll send them to you to get them posted up 
(lol, at least you'll get the professional looking ones :thumbsup


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good work

pleased your new AS brace arrived before the shoot

 looks great!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Definately the god's of SAL were looking out for me on that one! 
Thanks to you and Miguel for getting it out to me just in the nick of time, really do appreciate it.

LOL it's definately a beast of tower bar, had i had to take the pics with the old Nismo brace, it just wouldnt be the same!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Photo's look great.

But a car has never cried out for a proper rear wing SO much, in this pic:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

OI!!!!!!
i'll tell Mr.Saurus you don't like his drag wing design 

to be fair it is a bit marmite... 
alot of folk don't seem to like my picnic table, and i'll admit it looks a bit bizzere flat on from the side.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

looking stunning mate, love the colour with the bronze TE's too :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

See, I think it looks great in that side on picture, but the one I posted.... ouch!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

David-R said:


> looking stunning mate, love the colour with the bronze TE's too :thumbsup:


Cheers mate  Much appreciated!



LiamGTR said:


> See, I think it looks great in that side on picture, but the one I posted.... ouch!


really??
i didn't post that pic since i though the wing looked a bit odd compared to the other side one shots i've taken in the past.

lol... i should swap that pic for one of the other rear 3/4 i took then


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

endo said:


> This Sunday we had a little half day photoshoot where we had a few hours to get some pics done of Chas & myself's cars. (time goes fast, when there's so much to set up)
> 
> Unfortunately Ian (the photographer) had to head home early because of a bad injury that was playing up.... and i felt bad keeping him back so long just to get photos done. Luckily he'd done the hard work setting up the lighting, so it was easier for me to get stuck in and shoot my car, and he'd already done Chas's car so it'll come up looking perfect.
> 
> ...


Great Photo's :clap::clap::clap:

come on ! post LARGE versions please in the wallpaper section......

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

lol... i'll see what i can do


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Stuning pics :clap:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a really cool looking R32,good work :thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

If ever i saw a stunning 32...this would be it. Absolutely awesome car and great photos. I'd be happy to have them on my wall let alone yours.
Nice job...well done!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks alot guys, i really do appreciate it 

I've spent years drooling over the other peoples mega builds, pics and awesome cars, that it's nice to get good feedback for my own car :thumbsup:

lol, at the very least it means all the dodging in and out of rain over the weeknd, polishing and cleaning was worth it, :chairshot:

Really I do need to thank Ian who set up all the lighting on Chas's car and giving me a crash course on what i needed to do to take some decent pics, the studio is a pretty cool environment but somewhat daunting when you've only ever taken pics using ambient light or outdoors, and of course Charlie himself for sticking around to help me manouver the oil tanker around the studio LOL.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Great picture mate you already know im a massive fan of your car


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

It's abvious you have photoshopped a lot of the backround and cut and paste the car onto a cleaner background but even so i think it shows the cars awesome stance and profile to a really high standard.
Pic number 3 does it for me


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I noticed that myself, the scrappy brush strokes werent that evident on the monitor at work, but its really noticeable on my phone over 3g since o2 compresses images and theres all sorts of artifacts on the pictures. Easily remedied though, ill just mask the car properly and do a cleaner fill on the background, fortunately ive got the psd's saved for each so i dont need to redo them all 

Lesson of the day, dont skip proofing the pics since what looks white isnt necessarily white


*edit... quick tweak on the uploaded pics before work, so the backgrounds are now cleaner (or at least they appear when the page is loaded on the phone


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

VERY BLOODY NICE!


What have you done to the clocks?
bulbs etc


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

jesus endo that is stunning. beautiful car buddy great work.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

godzilladom said:


> VERY BLOODY NICE!
> 
> 
> What have you done to the clocks?
> bulbs etc


cheers,

I swapped them out for LED's... though they're a little too blue in my eyes still even though i keep swapping them for "whiter" ones when i can find them

i added which bulbs you need / can change on the dashboard to the "what bulb guide".
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/1441754-post33.html

on that note, i still need to work out how to remove the map reading bulbs


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

endo said:


> cheers,
> 
> I swapped them out for LED's... though they're a little too blue in my eyes still even though i keep swapping them for "whiter" ones when i can find them
> 
> ...


endo.. he does the hard work, so you don't have to!

Thanks buddy..:thumbsup:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

the blue is really standing out there looks ace!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

The pics look very nice, did you take them in RAW format? If you did then please PM me. Stunning car and some nice pics taken from some nice angles :thumbsup:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers mate, I took them in JPG.
I probably should have taken them in RAW for the sake of being able to tweak the exposure / white balance (a few are bit over exposed for my liking  ), but i knew i'd be layering multiple shots to make up each image in PS that any tweaking could be done on the computer.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

endo said:


> Thanks alot guys, i really do appreciate it
> 
> I've spent years drooling over the other peoples mega builds, pics and awesome cars, that it's nice to get good feedback for my own car
> 
> Really I do need to thank Ian who set up all the lighting on Chas's car and giving me a crash course on what i needed to do to take some decent pics, the studio is a pretty cool environment but somewhat daunting when you've only ever taken pics using ambient light or outdoors, and of course Charlie himself for sticking around to help me manouver the oil tanker around the studio LOL.


Mate your car looks awesome, it's tasteful and just looks right :thumbsup: excellent photos.
It was no problem waiting around and moving the oil tanker (thought it was a liner?) 
I had no idea how much work went into setting up a photoshoot, watching you guys move around the cameras and the way you control the light was an education. 
Looking at the photos of mine even just on camera I can't wait to see them, they looked amazing. Just post them up when you get them, no need to check first and I'll PM you my email so you can send them on too.

Cheers for a great day buddy.

Charlie.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That's one gorgeous 32 :bowdown1: loving the color....... really sweet mate ! 

opcorn:


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

the car looks stunning in the pics m8 well done


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is a lovely colour. You should be very proud!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumbsup: glad you guys like them 



chas said:


> Mate your car looks awesome, it's tasteful and just looks right :thumbsup: excellent photos.
> It was no problem waiting around and moving the oil tanker (thought it was a liner?)
> I had no idea how much work went into setting up a photoshoot, watching you guys move around the cameras and the way you control the light was an education.
> Looking at the photos of mine even just on camera I can't wait to see them, they looked amazing. Just post them up when you get them, no need to check first and I'll PM you my email so you can send them on too.
> ...


Thanks mate 
It was great seeing you again, you car is looking lovely allways makes me think to myself i should have gotten a car in dark red!
Handy you stuck around, it was a bit tight moving about that studio.... saying that i should be used to that parking up in Edinburgh lol

Your car did look amazing on Ian's camera so can't wait to see them myself, i've got a few here that i took (not brilliant since they're not with the flash, and fancy lighting) so i'll send them with the rest of the pics once i've got the proper shots 




stinky 32 said:


> the car looks stunning in the pics m8 well done


and cleaner than when you last saw it


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Well done Mike, your car looks fantastic as usual.

How much do I wish mines was back on the road for this.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers mate,
we'll we were talking at the end of the shoot of seeing about doing a whole day now that we've got the basic lighting/ layout etc sorted. 
Charlie was talking about getting some lads down with their MK Escorts who were keen to get a shoot done, and one of the guys i know wouldnt mind getting some studio shots of his 996TT

So definately something to run again as a full day rather than just a few hours, and hopefully you'll be on the road and we can get a few other folk from here down for pics.

 can't wait to see you're car once its finished!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice pics Mike...does this mean you may not be interested in popping out for a weekend run next time we see each other....in case it gets dirty


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers mate 

LOL you're making me sound like certain other folk from Scotland that only come out when theres not a cloud in sight 

might see about popping down this weekend, i feel like stopping off for some beef jerky on the way back up the A1


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Photo's look great.
> 
> But a car has never cried out for a proper rear wing SO much, in this pic:


I like the Drag wing, was thinking of going that way with my R32....endo the Photo`s look very good, must of had some nice polish to get that shine and colour coming out.....:clap:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ducking and dodging in and out of the rain for 3 days to get the car clean, then cleaned again, then polished, then cleaned again...

that ash cloud really wasnt making life easy!


----------

